# 2ndry IF chat Tues am



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

hiya
I'm hosting a 2ndry IF chat on Tuesday mornings, as from next week (13/03/07) at 10 am in the *GARDEN* I'll also be holding a 2ndry IF chat on Thursday evenings, and will let you all know when this will be starting.
We're all going through the same emotions with wanting another child, and it's nice to be able to share our feelings, emotions, and journeys etc with others in the same situation.
It's also nice to be able to share and discuss any parenting issues, or generally have a chat about our children.
Feel free to drop in and have a natter with me 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Message for Suszy
Have pm'd you hun.
Couldn't reply to you in chat for some reason...am not an ignorant moo  
Hope to see you next week.
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Gayn
No worries - I was very late and just wanted to show my support and will try and be there next week.
hope you are ok
take care
susie


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Suszy
thanks for getting back to me hun, felt awful   thought you'd think I  was a right ignorant mookins  
Hope to see you next week hunni, will bring some choccy hobnobs  
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Gayn
that will be lovely!
I actually thought you had popped off for a cuppa and to be honest as there was no one else on it and it was quite late I did not mind.
Hope to see you next week as it were,.
take care
susie


----------

